# I am SOOOO sick



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

:bysmilie: My pneumonia was getting better and then at about noon I started coughing again, have severe body aches anf now almost 103 temp. I feel awful. Please pray that I will get over this very soon. Thank-you!!! You are all so wonderful!!!
Love,
Elizabeth and Bella


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Awww! You poor thing! rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Get rest and drink plenty of fluids.

My poor hubby has viral meningitis, and then got a secondary infection of bronchitis.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Mar 7 2009, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741115


> :bysmilie: My pneumonia was getting better and then at about noon I started coughing again, have severe body aches anf now almost 103 temp. I feel awful. Please pray that I will get over this very soon. Thank-you!!! You are all so wonderful!!!
> Love,
> Elizabeth and Bella[/B]


Are you on antibiotics? The fact that you are running a temp again might mean you are not on the right one. Please call you doctor and report these symptoms. Pneumonia can be very serious. Take care of you!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry, you should really call your doctor about this setback. I hope you get well soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I hope and pray that you get well soon rayer: that sounds awful, poor you  :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry you are sick with pneumonia, Elizabeth. :grouphug: 

Please call your doctor. Or, if it gets any worse, maybe you should go to the hospital. I've had experience with pneumonia and ended up in the hospital for twelve days. Came home and was on IV's for over a month. And, then went back in the hospital for four more days. It took several antiobiotics before the right one worked for me. So, again please call your doctor.

I hope you feel better soon. :grouphug: 

Hugs for you and Bella. :grouphug: 

Marie


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh, you poor thing - Chloe and I are sending you "good health and healing" prayers your way :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I hope you feel better soon!

Big huge hugs,
Reenie and Chloe


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Elizabeth i'm so sorry that your still sick, call your dr. and let him know you may need a different anitbiotic. Hope you feel better soon. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I hope you feel better real soon, Elizabeth. :grouphug: 

Please take care of yourself!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awww Elizabeth...it makes me sad , that you are not well.

Yes, PLEASE call the doctor. Even though it is Sunday..I am sure they have an answering service..and the doctor can get back to you.

Nothing to play with Elizabeth :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Elizabeth, please call your doctor and let him know what is going on. Having an elevated temp is not good.
Take care of YOU!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Please contact your Dr and be sure they take a sputum culture so they can identify the bacteria and get the right antibiotic for you. One time my hubby actually had two types... one was more resistant than the other. Yes it ended up with a very expensive antibiotic but it did the trick. These days you have to be very aggressive in treating these 'bugs".


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

WHEN I GET SICK IT ALWAYS GOES STRAIGHT TO MY LUNGS.WHEN YOU ARE LYING DOWN MAKE SURE YOU HAVE LOTS OF PILLOWS SO YOU ARE NOT LYING FLAT.LOTS OF WATER. ALSO HONEY IT HELPS .


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry you are sick....Please, please call your doctor. Get Better Soon!!!!! I am saying prayers for you!!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i pray your felling better soon :grouphug:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Please get help!! Feel better soon Eliz!!! Lots of healing prayers to you!!! x00x0 N


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=49597:sunflower_cropped.gif]


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending prayers that you're better soon. With 103 temp, you may need to go to Urgent Care or ER TODAY!!!!!

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh n o!! I'm soo sorry! *hugs you*


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending prayers your way for your returned good health rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that you are ill.  You are in my prayers for a speedy recovery. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying for a speedy recovery - get well! :Flowers 2:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG Elizabeth, I was hoping you were better by now, you too, right!? I hope and pray the docs will get you on something that will kill that bug in your lungs. I'm cheering for you! :wub: :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I hope you are feeling better today and I really hope that you contacted your doctor. :grouphug: 

Linda


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, I'm so sorry. I pray you will start feeling better soon! :Flowers 2:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Praying that you feel better soon!!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

That's awful Elizabeth. I hope you get better soon. Have you gone to the Dr.?


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Please, Elizabeth, call the doctor - a fever of 103 is quite high for an adult and you can't just ignore it and hope it will go away! We all know
pneumonia can be serious, and you need to take care of yourself and be on the right antibiotic(s). Rest, and liquids also, and a little steam
wouldn't hurt either! :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Elizabeth, I echo everyone's remarks, please take this seriously. "Get thee to thy doctor" NOW.

I will say and healing prayer for you.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't been on my computer almost all day long and just saw this for the first time. I cannot tell you how very sorry to see that you are so ill!!! And I too agree that you should call the Dr. considering the 103 temp.!!! Get plenty of fluids and rest as much as possible. Hope that you feel better tomorrow. 

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Eliz, I hope your doctor has called in another Rx for you....hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

GET WELL SOON!!!

[/B]


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

UPDATE #31:
Hi all,
I ended up at the hispital last night and they discovered I have double pneumonia now! Worse in the left lung. Also, I have something growing in one of my lungs and I have to have a CT scan tomorrow. They found it out of the blue last year and told me to have it "watched" every 6 months. Well, I guess it has grown. So, we'll see. I was so sick last night that my hubby says I was telling the nurses and doctors HOW TO POST ON SM!!!!!!! Isn't that hilarious????? Guess none of them had a maltese as none of them listened my hubby said!!! LOL
I am on a new antibiotic and prednisone and nebulizers again. Gotta go see my Doc for a follow up tomorrow as well as the CT scan. 
Thank-you all SO much for your well wishes......it really means the world to me. :ThankYou: :you rock: 

I was sad to see Molly hadn't been found.........I think the suggestion someone made about praying on the hour for her return is a great idea.....I feel just sick about it. Blessings and hugs to each and evryone of you on here!!!!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Hope you get good results on your scan. Get well soon.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Elizabeth, you should be resting!! Best of luck on your scan. Several times I've had things show up that turned out to be scar tissue or some
sort of "inflammatory response."


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, Elizabeth, I'm so glad you posted. I've been so worried about you!!!

Sorry to hear about the double pneumonia, but so glad you went to the hospital. 

Several years ago my hubby wound up in the hospital for two weeks in a drug induced coma because of a lung infection due to aspirating something during dental surgery. 

They had initially told him the excrutiating pain and difficulty breathing was all in his head! That it was just anxiety attacks. Wrong!

It took them months to figure out what was wrong until they did a spiral CT scan and saw the infection and lesions. They put him in quaritine and knocked him out because at that point they thought he had some strange new disease. Kooky doctors.

He now goes every six months for a scan and they monitor it. But, other than watching the lesions he has had no other ill effects. I hope your outcome is even better!

Didn't mean to write a book - just explaining why I've been so worried about you.

Keeping you in my prayers. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Elizabeth, I am so glad you went to the hospital last night. I am sorry to hear that you have double pneumonia. I'm kind of surprised the hospital didn't keep you there longer. But, then you said you will see your doctor for the scan, so that is good.

That's funny about telling the nurses and doctors how to post on SM. :HistericalSmiley: 

I pray your CT scan shows nothing serious as far as the growth.

Take care of yourself, Elizabeth. It sounds as though your hubby is there for you, too.

Please keep us udated. And, I hope you start feeling better real soon. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry you are going through this illness,I pray you are better soon. rayer: Good luck with the ct scan. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Elizabeth i'm so glad that you went to the hospital, sorry to hear that you have double pneumonia. I hope that the CT shows up nothing serious with the growth. Will be keeping you in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Mar 8 2009, 11:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741607


> UPDATE #31:
> Hi all,
> I ended up at the hispital last night and they discovered I have double pneumonia now! Worse in the left lung. Also, I have something growing in one of my lungs and I have to have a CT scan tomorrow. They found it out of the blue last year and told me to have it "watched" every 6 months. Well, I guess it has grown. So, we'll see. I was so sick last night that my hubby says I was telling the nurses and doctors HOW TO POST ON SM!!!!!!! Isn't that hilarious????? Guess none of them had a maltese as none of them listened my hubby said!!! LOL
> I am on a new antibiotic and prednisone and nebulizers again. Gotta go see my Doc for a follow up tomorrow as well as the CT scan.
> ...


Oh Elizabeth, I am so gald you went to the hospital, You are in my prayers :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm continuing to keep you in my prayers. I hope you get over this quickly, and I pray the CT scan shows nothing serious. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww Elizabeth, I'm so sorry your sick with Pneumonia. I pray you get better soon :heart:

Good luck with the CT Scan :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Lots of warm thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

You poor dear! Thoughts and prayers for you! rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thank goodness you got checked in. I hope they have at least a couple kinds of antibiotics going in an IV, and have done some blood cultures. I'm praying the CT is not bad news and they don't let you out of there until they have knocked this thing. Isn't this at least the 2nd time in the hospital for it?!

Can your hubby take care of the baby one O.K.? You will miss him but need to be there. Be good and mind the doctors! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

